# The Best Ferry Cabin I have seen yet 'Jacuzzi Suite'



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone ever booked one of these (see bottom of Page)

Title should read

"The Best Ferry Cabin I have seen Yet "Jacuzzi Suite"

Glitch in Software for MHF

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I hope they change the water between customers ! Some of the people I've seen on ferries..... 8O -well!

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Anyone ever booked one of these (see bottom of Page)
> 
> Title should read
> 
> ...


Just looked - no mention of Jacuzzi Suite, then did a search on the site and <Jacuzzi> turned up no results.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! Now that is impressive. 

Certainly wouldn't mind staying in that suite. 

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I found the suite - only one the Penthouse Suite and it has a bathroom but this is all it says.



> - Bathroom with: sink, shower, toilet, hairdryer, towels, bathrobe and slippers


Where am I missing the jacuzzi?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Where am I missing the jacuzzi?


Blue tabs at the top of the page shown : click on LUXE and go to the bottom of the page that comes up.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever booked one of these (see bottom of Page)
> ...


Here you go stanner


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Well there you go, I was looking under "Suites" not "Luxe Cabins". :roll: 
There is only one Suite and it doesn't have a Jacuzzi. :wink:


----------

